# My First Litter is Finally Furry!



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Alright so I thought I Would share with you all my first litter. They are finally fully furred and so cute!
Doe is a Long Hair Satin, broken black. Buck is a standard satin, broken blue.

Here are the babies! 
Males

















Females


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the marketing's on the first and last female.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't wait till their eyes open! Glad there were more does than bucks. Love all the colors in them, and Congratulations on their fur!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They look lovely.


----------

